# Ghostess....HAPPY BIRTHDAY



## ScareShack

Have a great Birthday ! !


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes, have a happy birthday indeed!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks, can I go back to bed now?


----------



## turtle2778

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU...HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR GHOOOOOSSSSTESSS...HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## BooGirl666

Happy Birthday Ghostess!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Lilly

Happy B day GD have a good one!!


----------



## pyro

today is your Birthday-Happy Birthday to you--have a good one


----------



## ScareFX

Happy Birthday.


----------



## BuriedAlive

Yes, Happy B-Day to my fellow 6-9er. Hope you get your wish when you blow out the candles.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well now....How close to old age are you now? lol

Happy Birthday D!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday
Ghostess


----------



## Hauntiholik

happy birthday ghostess!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy birthday D! Hope you got that late-late lunch at the crab shack after all.


----------



## Fangs

Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday to the lady who controls my leash!!!!! :devil: heeheeheehee Hope you had a vunderful day and that all your birthday vishes came true!!! :googly: Sorry, I just had to, I will never ever get that picture out of my head now!!!! LOL

HOPE YA HAD A GRRRRRRRRREAT DAY GHOSTESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Everybody sing now...
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Ghostess!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Birthday; hope you had a great day!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Hope you had a good day Ghostess!
.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Happy a little late birthday to ya!


----------



## Ghostess

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well now....How close to old age are you now? lol
> 
> Happy Birthday D!


Not as close as YOU are!!!!!!!    Thanks FE!


----------



## Ghostess

Fangs said:


> Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday to the lady who controls my leash!!!!! :devil: heeheeheehee Hope you had a vunderful day and that all your birthday vishes came true!!! :googly: Sorry, I just had to, I will never ever get that picture out of my head now!!!! LOL
> 
> HOPE YA HAD A GRRRRRRRRREAT DAY GHOSTESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO! That picture cracks me up every time!! Thank you Fangs!!


----------



## Ghostess

Thank you everybody! It was a good day for the most part. We ended up at the beach at Joe's Crab Shack for an early dinner, then we headed down to the water for the kids to play for a while before heading home for CAKE!


----------



## Death's Door

Birthday wishes to the Ghostess with the mostess!!!!


----------



## slimy

Sorry I missed this, but it sounds like you had a great birthday.


Happy Belated.


----------



## ghostie

yeah, sorry I missed it! Happy belated Welcome to the World Day, GD!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks y'all


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wishing a wonderful belated!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Oops.
Sorry Ghostess. Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks! It was a happy one


----------



## Lagrousome

Happy Birthday Ghostess! 
Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Ghoulbug

Happy Belated birthday Ghostess!!


----------



## CerysCrow

Happy Birthday, Ghostess!


----------

